# Alan Wardle Ex Elder Dempster



## terryo (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone have current contact details for Alan Wardle, once met never forgotten! I have been trying to find him since 1967, the bastard still owes me six beers.

Thanks


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Try the Liverpool `phone book.I sailed with him on the Owerri twice and he is one of my most memorable characters together with his sidekick Keith Ritch,they made me laugh more than any before or since.Naturally pleasant bloke,I bumped into him and his girlfriend once looking at engagement rings in Boodles in Liverpool,he was much quieter then!
Keith once made a poster for him as Alan`Hank` Wardle,the singing electrician,star of the landing stage.
His Dad had a firm in Rose Lane,Mossley Hill and he lived in that area too so try there.


----------



## terryo (Nov 22, 2012)

Many thanks Alan for helping me to corner him, his days are numbered.
I was with him on the Falaba, the ship that he missed in Rotterdam. He bought a baby crocodile once with a view to flogging it to Rotterdam zoo, but it died just off Las Palmas.
Crazy but great fun but then we probably all were!

Terry


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Down the coast all the younger men bought parrots,Alan had been working and missed the salesmen so when he reappeared he was a miffed as only he couldbe and threw a strop`Why has everyone got a pet but me?`sort of thing.We had a whipround and bought him a chicken which we put in the electricians locker on the accomodation deck.Waiting for him to open the locker doors seemed to take forever but when he did it was worth the wait.The chicken flew out into his face it then took off down the alleyway pursued by him and the 2nd.Engineer who caught it first and wrung its neck.As you said crazy but fun,I shall never forget him throwing his spanner at an unresponsive winch,it still wouldn`t start.


----------

